# NAD T 773 Died



## mrm14 (Mar 16, 2011)

My NAD T773 AV processor/amp has passed.  This unit had given me trouble some time ago but seemed to have stopped but the other day it finally quit for good. 

Still looking at new ARCAM AVR 400.

What's your thoughts on this AV amp?


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

I thought the AVR400 was discontinued?

Also for the money I like a few other AVR's before this one.(Denon 4520, Integra DTR80.3 ect) BUT that being said you may be a Arcam fan and this may be in your budget.


----------



## mrm14 (Mar 16, 2011)

ARCAM makes a model AVR 450 now which is supposed to be a total redesign of their prior model. Think I'll try it out.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Well please tell us what you think if you do. I am curious to know more about the Arcam AVR's.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Was the NAD not under warranty? I thought they carried a 5-year warranty. Maybe not, too lazy to look. I do know they seem to have had a lot of issues with their AVRs.

I don't hear much about Arcam, but they are not as mass marketed as Denon and Onkyo either. I would prefer the Audyssey correction system over any others though. They seem to have it right with the highest resolution I have heard of in XT32.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Sonnie said:


> I don't hear much about Arcam, but they are not as mass marketed as Denon and Onkyo either. I would prefer the Audyssey correction system over any others though. They seem to have it right with the highest resolution I have heard of in XT32.


+1 - xt32 really helped dial my room in. I do also like Trinnov, but I prefer that for a room with odd angles as it seems to handle 3D mapping much better.


----------



## mrm14 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a Wisdom Audio "brain" or room correction system that works quite well. It "zeros" my room very good. I bought the NAD T773 in early 2007 so the warranty , if it is five years, is gone. I've ordered the Arcam 450 and it should be in by Monday next week. More into music in this theater than TV or movies and when I listened to the Arcam 400 near a year ago it really sounded pretty good to my ears through the Wisdom Audio ribbon speakers I use. Hope the 450 sounds as good to me. 

May have it installed by Wednesday next week.


----------



## mrm14 (Mar 16, 2011)

Well the Arcam 450 has been working in my theater room for just under a week and WOW! This AV amp is sounding good.


----------

